# New To Ohio River Fishing



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi,
I've just moved back to Ohio. I have never fished the Ohio River before, but my brother and I would like to give it a try for sauger/saugeye/walleye/whatever will bite. I've read and heard great things about the winter fishing on the river. We have a boat, but also like to fish from shore. We live near Akron and would be able to drive to where we have to go. Could anyone give me any info on where to go, baits and techniques, just basic info. I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

TopCat said:


> Hi,
> I've just moved back to Ohio. I have never fished the Ohio River before, but my brother and I would like to give it a try for sauger/saugeye/walleye/whatever will bite. I've read and heard great things about the winter fishing on the river. We have a boat, but also like to fish from shore. We live near Akron and would be able to drive to where we have to go. Could anyone give me any info on where to go, baits and techniques, just basic info. I would appreciate it. Thanks.


Welcome TC,
The best way to start,,,, Use the 'SEARCH' forums box at the top of the page. Search NC, or New Cumberland WV side, 'Sauger limits', OR just go back and read all the posts from the NC WV or from the "GREENUP DAM" guys.
Not much left to discuss, AFTER you read it all!  
Friends and I will be back down at least twice a week,,, AFTER the freezer is full of deer stakes!
Hope to see ya there.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Doboy,

Do folks fish from shore on the Ohio side of NC or only the WV side? I dont want to buy a WV license for 1 or 2 trips. Thanks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

TopCat- Any of the lock and dams on the river will produce. Best and most used bait is the 1/4 oz jig with a white or chartreuse twister tail, 3-4". Presentation isn't that big of a deal, but it has been the difference between 10 fish and 40 fish a night for me. Slow and steady ticking off the bottom always works for me, but i mix it up a bit sometimes and increase my catches. 

fishnguy- Anyone with an Ohio, West Virginia, or Kentucky license can fish either side of the Ohio River. 
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_ohioriver.aspx


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

BigFishHunter said:


> TopCat- Any of the lock and dams on the river will produce. Best and most used bait is the 1/4 oz jig with a white or chartreuse twister tail, 3-4". Presentation isn't that big of a deal, but it has been the difference between 10 fish and 40 fish a night for me. Slow and steady ticking off the bottom always works for me, but i mix it up a bit sometimes and increase my catches.
> 
> fishnguy- Anyone with an Ohio, West Virginia, or Kentucky license can fish either side of the Ohio River.
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_ohioriver.aspx


Wow i did not know that. Much appreciated.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

No problem fishnguy.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hit either side at the right time....you'll do it every yr, fall thru winter into spring. WV side when water is up to about 18' or over, after that, go to Ohio side. Top of this page is a "sticky" with reference to Ohio River Weather (a graph!). You want the one that shows the New Cumberland dam...don't recall at the moment (although I look at it daily from Oct thru March)but a few clicks and you'll figure it out. See ya down there!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm back Snake,,,, Gonna be warmer 
Let me know when your head'n down 

Here ya go TopCat, Fishnguy,,, Just watch those WV limits on Eyes! 
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=pbz

Everything water
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/pbz/hydro.htm#iflows


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm going to try the river Thursday--which side should I have the most luck on? Ohio side since the water level is reading under 18?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Fishinguy,
Go to the WV side. Jerry, I'll be there Sat for sure...58 degrees, you'd better believe it!! With all this rain, it should be much better than it's been...c ya there!!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Snake....will i need my chest waders? Ive got twister tails and 1/4oz jigs. Any other recommendations?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Do not even think about trying to wade the dam. U will b over ur head in one step. Stay on the rocks and b safe.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Fishinguy,
> Go to the WV side. Jerry, I'll be there Sat for sure...58 degrees, you'd better believe it!! With all this rain, it should be much better than it's been...c ya there!!


Snake, Wish you were with me these last cupla days,,,, just awesome.
Youd'a had eye LIMITS for sure! 
I'm not certain about Sat. still got 2 Pa tags to fill.


Fish'n guy,,, the guys fishing next to me the last couple of days had waders. (upper pool) They, the waders, didn't help catch a thing. They should'a/ could'a saved a butt-load of money and just bought some blue converse & some 3" & 4" POWERBAIT TWISTERS!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the info. I think we're going to give it a try sometime soon. I'll let you all know how I do. Thank you.


----------

